#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  LIBERAR CANAIS EXTRAS NO ubiquiti AIROS 7 rocket ac e nanobeam ac

## gil2015

TESTADO NO rocket ac e nanobeam ac
programas necessarios
WINSCP
PUTTY

anexo o video com o procedimento...

http://www.4shared.com/video/wZ06uemVba/ubiquiti.html

----------


## marcioelias

Já conhecia isso, mais pode ser mais simples:

Não precisa do WINSCP, via Putty, copiando e colando esse comando é só correr pro abraço!!!



```
 
sed -i 's/countrycode=.*/countrycode=5000/g' /tmp/system.cfg && save && reboot
```

 
A criação do arquivo /etc/persistent/ct não é necessária, isso é usado nas versões 5.8+ para que aparece o Compliance Test na lista de países, no AirOS 7 isso não surte efeito algum (mais também não faz mal).

----------


## Thiagotelecom

TOP

----------


## adeirrei

Ola amigo no seu ai liberou os Canais 5100 a 5300 ?

----------


## lucas.intervel

Esse comando ajudou muito....

----------


## tiago_trb

Amigo aki o meu funcionou da freqüência 5180 a 5825 abaixo ou acima disso exerga mais não associa alguém pode ajudar?

----------


## Cezar

Muito obrigado! eu havia esquecido como era a linha dgitavel para o nanobeam 5AC 19 dbi NBE giga. Funcionou que é uma maravilha.
Wyldner.

----------


## powernetscm

Como ativar ct na versão 6,0,1 UBIQUITI?

----------

